# 4 Wheelers on the Ice



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought a used Polaris Sportsman 700. I like it a lot, and really want to put it to good use. So, I plan to take it out on the ice when ice fishing starts in another month or two. I've seen people do this, but I am a bit apprehensive, as I don't want my new purchase to end up at the bottom of a lake. I mainly fish northern utah. For those of you out there that do this, are there lakes that you simply avoid? For example, I like to fish at Causey, but I am a little worried about taking the 4 wheeler there because the edges are really soft, even in the middle of ice fishing season.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually only take mine out after I see others that have done so safely.
If it is a lake that has a lot of slush it can be a real pain to get it off the ice. I found out the hard way a Fish Lake one year, went out in the morning ok but coming off the ice/slush in the afternoon was a chore and a little scarry.

I have since purchased tracks and they are amazing. But expensive.

[attachment=1:hlk36t8a]IMG_0419.jpg[/attachment:hlk36t8a]

[attachment=0:hlk36t8a]IMG_0129.jpg[/attachment:hlk36t8a]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I know a guy whose wheeler went right through the ice at American Falls Reservoir.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY nice bowgy! I've been looking at the Tatou 4S for my atv. Found a demo closeout with few miles for $2600 which is really cheap from what I can see. I dont have power steering so i'm curious if they would be too tiring to use.

One thing about Track kits and ice... if your wheeler goes through it goes to the bottom. With tires, it will float under the ice most of the time making recovery somewhat possible.

Love to hear more details on the track kit though... how long you had it, how well it works, any recommendations you have etc etc.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

billybob said:


> Just bought a used Polaris Sportsman 700. I like it a lot, and really want to put it to good use. So, I plan to take it out on the ice when ice fishing starts in another month or two. I've seen people do this, but I am a bit apprehensive, as I don't want my new purchase to end up at the bottom of a lake. I mainly fish northern utah. For those of you out there that do this, are there lakes that you simply avoid? For example, I like to fish at Causey, but I am a little worried about taking the 4 wheeler there because the edges are really soft, even in the middle of ice fishing season.


ATVs are great on ice but be aware of a couple things. Make sure ice is 6" or more. I perfer +7" before I go out on it. Sometimes there gets to be two layers of ice with a layer of slush inbetween. Wheelers can get stuck if they break through the first layer as the 2nd layer is too slick. Look over maps of the lake before you go out, watch for any springs that are marked as they can cause warmer water to rise and keep the ice thinner than other areas. Also be careful around pressure ridges, they are easy to see so take it careful when you cross them.

Finally... when in doubt, follow someone elses tracks!

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> VERY nice bowgy! I've been looking at the Tatou 4S for my atv. Found a demo closeout with few miles for $2600 which is really cheap from what I can see. I dont have power steering so i'm curious if they would be too tiring to use.
> 
> One thing about Track kits and ice... if your wheeler goes through it goes to the bottom. With tires, it will float under the ice most of the time making recovery somewhat possible.
> 
> Love to hear more details on the track kit though... how long you had it, how well it works, any recommendations you have etc etc.


I didn't know that the tires had enough buoyancy to float a 4 wheeler, I have thought that it would be great to have something that would make it float if it went through.

$2600 would be a great deal if they are in good shape, I think they are close to $4K now new.

I have used them every winter since o6, that is an o6 King Quad, no issues but I do have a smal tear in the side of one of the tacks when I slid off the trailer once while unloading, it was a little crowded on the trailer with two machines, the tracks take up alot more space. It is easier to switch from tires to tracks with two people.

I Love the tracks, it will go places my snowmobile won't. The second pic is on a 10,000 foot mountain in 3 to 4 foot of snow. It would be a lot nicer to have power steering, that King Quad in the pic doesn't have it and it does work you on sharp turns climbing mountains but on the flat it is ok. You wouldn't want to put them on anything smaller than a 500 because they do need some power to turn and your speed is reduced abut 2/3. They will work great on a Sportsman 700.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I didn't know that the tires had enough buoyancy to float a 4 wheeler


They don't float right-side-up. The tires stay atop the water and the rest of the machine flips below the water's surface. It gets all kinds of water in your gas tank and crankcase and everyplace else that you don't want filled with water. I don't know how in the crap you'd get a machine out from under the ice without going in yourself. Overall, I'm sticking with, "It's a bad idea to plunge your ATV through the ice on a lake."

Just one man's point of view. :O•-:

And yes...I once went swimming for a Honda Rancher (not through ice, thank goodness).


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

2 inches of clear ice will hold a human in most cases 4 to 6 will hold an atv. 12 inchs will hold a truck. clear ice. that said, always hold to the conservative side and buy a snowmobile which has greater surface area on the ice and its pounds per square inch that counts. many times we dont get clear ice, we get snow in water and ice formation that is not nearly as strong.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> 2 inches of clear ice will hold a human in most cases 4 to 6 will hold an atv. 12 inchs will hold a truck. clear ice. that said, always hold to the conservative side and buy a snowmobile which has greater surface area on the ice and its pounds per square inch that counts. many times we dont get clear ice, we get snow in water and ice formation that is not nearly as strong.


+1

This is what we use now... except for last year anyway when there was ZERO snow to run them on lol.

[attachment=0:1u3llyw8]IMG_2300 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1u3llyw8]

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

right purty little sleds there dallan... all red and yellow and blue. ya need a green one, an orange one and a white one to balance the mix. all mine are in the barn right now, but me and the boys start em up once or twice a week just to smell the 2 stroke smoke... hard to wait. but last years disaster of 2 busted a arms and a dented bulk head have the boys a bit cautious... finally.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses... looking forward to following some your tracks out onto the hard deck.


----------

